# It's Sunday what Schwinns did we find this week??? 3-2-14



## vintage2wheel (Mar 2, 2014)

It's Sunday what prewar/vintage Schwinn bikes-parts-history did we find this week???

Post some pics and tell us the story behind the find!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Mar 2, 2014)

Picked this up last week


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 2, 2014)

*love this sign*



markivpedalpusher said:


> Picked this up last week




very nice and definetly gets the point across.


----------



## Mungthetard (Mar 2, 2014)

*1953 schwinn bf goodrich*

View attachment 140399View attachment 140400View attachment 140402S-2 rims paint is fantastic not sure what tank she gets first schwinn I might keep but all other parts are wrong


----------



## TammyN (Mar 2, 2014)

Nice looking bike! Do you know the year?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 2, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


> View attachment 140399View attachment 140400View attachment 140402S-2 rims paint is fantastic not sure what tank she gets first schwinn I might keep but all other parts are wrong




Not a 53 my friend.... Its prewar...dropouts


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 2, 2014)

I got a green 58 middle weight cantilever that has a local San Anselmo bicycle license sticker. It has nice prewar triple drop center rims with ND hubs, prewar girls long spring saddle, wald longhorns, and a girls hawthorne front sprocket. I'm looking for a matching green front middle weight fork, feather guard, 9 hole rack, and maybe fenders. I'm going to use the wheels and the saddle on prewar bikes. Its funny, I just traded a nice pair of green middle weight fenders to JD...


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 2, 2014)

I found these Schwinn girls bikes in a collection of bikes I bought. One is a panther and I'm not sure what the other is?


----------



## Mungthetard (Mar 3, 2014)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Not a 53 my friend.... Its prewar...dropouts



Saw that I was thinking 41 but then went to schwinn site that said 53 so I'm conflicted


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 3, 2014)

Mungthetard said:


>




Digging this one. A very gentle cleaning and wax, add some pre-42 stuff in similar condition, ride and enjoy.
...and leave off the tank!


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Mar 3, 2014)

*1956 Schwinn Hornet*

Hi,
Actually got this last week. Saw it advertised on Craigslist. I assumed this was a heavyweight ballooner but it is actually a middleweight. Kind of a transition one year with the straight bar. The guy I bought it from was cleaning out a relatives house who had passed away and he said his sister wanted to give the bike to Goodwill because it was so old who would want it. The guy said no I think I can sell this one. That would have been a nice find at the local Goodwill!

Anyhow got it home and stripped it down for a cleaning and greasing. Should be fun to ride!


----------



## mickeyc (Mar 3, 2014)

StevieZ said:


> I found these Schwinn girls bikes in a collection of bikes I bought. One is a panther and I'm not sure what the other is?
> 
> View attachment 140536
> 
> ...




I think the blue and white one is a ladies B6, and the pink and green one with the Panther guard has a B6 carrier on it.  You can see where a tail light would go on that one.

Mike


----------



## fordmike65 (Mar 3, 2014)

Apparently this one...


----------



## StevieZ (Mar 3, 2014)

Mikeyc you could be right? I did not check them out to close just pulled them off the truck snaped pics and in storage till Copake they went lol


----------



## moparrecyclers (Mar 3, 2014)

*Color Combo*



bobdenver1961 said:


> Hi,
> Actually got this last week. Saw it advertised on Craigslist. I assumed this was a heavyweight ballooner but it is actually a middleweight. Kind of a transition one year with the straight bar. The guy I bought it from was cleaning out a relatives house who had passed away and he said his sister wanted to give the bike to Goodwill because it was so old who would want it. The guy said no I think I can sell this one. That would have been a nice find at the local Goodwill!
> 
> Anyhow got it home and stripped it down for a cleaning and greasing. Should be fun to ride!



I am digging the color combo on this one. Does it look as orange in person?


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Mar 3, 2014)

StevieZ said:


> Mikeyc you could be right? I did not check them out to close just pulled them off the truck snaped pics and in storage till Copake they went lol




Panthers have been known to have four hole racks...


----------



## bobdenver1961 (Mar 3, 2014)

moparrecyclers said:


> I am digging the color combo on this one. Does it look as orange in person?




The faded parts are pretty orange. The paint was really dull. I used some polish and wax and it brought a nice shine out. The orange is still somewhere there but it darkened it and I think it makes it look really nice and vintage. Good patina.


----------

